# Ross Custom Deluxe



## jungleterry (May 28, 2016)

Hello We are looking for a Ross custom deluxe bike.like the one in this ad .color doesn't matter just like this design a lot let us know if you can help thank you Terry and Tammy ps Ross also made them for coast to coast , coast King and Star jet .


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

I have one. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes for sure pm sent


----------

